# Pest



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

They called her Pest. She would not leave them alone. Every where they went she was there. Just waiting, watching with her soulless eyes.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow. that's creepy! great job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

This is wonderfully creepy!
very Children of the Corn!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A figure like that will creep people out, because they'll think she's real.


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Sweet! So subtle, yet so disturbing. Love it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would so not walk past her to get to your front door.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Cool, move her around on the porch once in a while, that would really creep people out...


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Yikes! That's creepy (and cool)! I like the fence too.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's probably THE creepiest thing I have seen all season. Fantastic job. I would not want that thing near me. Really, really impressive!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She's great, and I love your back story too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's one freaky looking little girl. Great Job!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks all. My friend works at Kohls Department store and they were throwing her out so she brought her to me hoping I could use. Just repositioned her head and arms a bit, drilled out the eyes, added a homemade nightgown, old scythe, and some stain for a nice dirty look. 

It's funny because I spent the least amount of time on this is prop and it turned out to be everyone's favorite.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> A figure like that will creep people out, because they'll think she's real.


helloo that's because she IS real.. she is isn't she?? lol. I cant beleive how much stuff I need to get into my suitcase when I visit the states. just leave the garage door open. lol....she looks creepy. I like her a LOT


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Ain't it great when something easy comes together so well? I envy all of you who can get hold of stuff like this to start with. I'd never be able to find a kids mannequin in my small town. Wouldn't it be cool to have a whole cluster of these standing in the yard looking at you, with little motors on their feet so that shifted back and forth. LOL


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Uber-creepy, for sure. I like her a lot. Love the first photo too, nice shot.


----------



## BrotherMysterio (Nov 25, 2011)

After a season or two, you might have a neighborhood kid "play her" in an identical costume. Imagine how shocked people will be when she suddenly moves.



BM


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Awesome prop, I hope next year you move her around so she is in a defferent spot every day. That would be nuts.


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

Bravo!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Yikes! I think her simplicity is what makes this so compelling. It just shows to go ya that subtle can be just as creepy if not more than the ubiquitous "jump scare". Nice job.


----------



## Mina (Jan 27, 2012)

the simplest props are the best. children creep so many people out and rightfully so. you can never be sure what they're going to do next.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very creeeepy! love it!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow,, that is one creepy prop. you did a great job... and great score getting it for free!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good grief...that is worthy of a horror film.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Brainskillet, this kind of prop just sort of 'un-does me'!!! When you ride by you can't really tell if it is a prop/decoration or some weird tribute or a real haint....it is crazy! There was a neighbor near us that sometimes just put a real manniquin on her front porch....it kind of freaked me out. No Halloween decorations, just a mannequin and in midsummer no less.....it totally 'undid' me.....


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

She is sooo creepy, but still adorable. I just love this.


----------

